# Tax on money sent home



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

If we transfer money from our Dubai bank account to our English one, will we be taxed on the money? We will have to make contributions towards our mortgage payments on our UK home. Also thinking about if we do return to the UK and have savings, will we be taxed on this?

Thanks


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

hiya,
hope you are well,
my partner is a financial advisorESPECIALLY FOR EXPATS like yourself and deals with hundreds of people with the same question as yours daily. he has pleanty of answers/solutions/advise to give, i can get him to contact you? hes from the UK but lives here in dubai for his job.
Regards
Danielle


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

hey..let me know if you still need help because my partner will gladly help you. you can inbox me your email address if you want?


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

At the moment there is no particular problem sending money back to the UK on a regular basis but the position could change. A lot of people think its likely that the government will start to target expats as the government becomes more and more desperate for money from tax revenues. As we expats are "easy targets" in their eyes - not many votes would be lost by upsetting us - then its likely that the rules on residency will tighten. 

You therefore need to be careful to show that you clearly do live full time in the UAE and that you do not have strong connections back in the UK. Usually if you have a permanent job in the UAE and so a residency visa in your passport then that should be good enough proof. You need to be careful if you keep too many connections in the UK though. Even too many things like keeping golf club memberships going back home could be used against you by HMRC if they want to argue that you really still live in the UK and are not resident out here.

When you go back you'll need to get some specific advice on your savings. As I'm sure you know you can't keep offshore savings undeclared once you move back so will need to declare what interest you are earning and pay tax on it. Well worth speaking to an IFA about this nearer the time.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

No problem sending money home to the Uk. My husband sends money home monthly. And he has been a non resident for tax purposes for three years now and no problems. There is a thread here that states there is a maximum that you can send per month before the bank checks on it or flags it up - this is to check for money laundering. Elphaba has a few threads on this - one of the forums residential experts in anything financial.


----------

